# HatlessChimp's HT Build - with Vlogs



## HatlessChimp (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi People,

I finally started my Vlog for my home theater build. Ive started from the middle and will have to go back to the start in episode 2. Think of it like Starwars withe the prequels LOL. Hope you enjoy following me on my journey. Its certainly not as extravagant as some of the other beautiful builds here but hopefully I can entertain you and get some feedback on my build along the way! 

Cheers!

Episode 1


----------



## HatlessChimp (Dec 31, 2013)

Look what arrived! 

135" 2.37:1 Cinemascope Acoustic Transparent Screen by OzTheaterScreens!


----------



## HatlessChimp (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is a bit of an update.











Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## HatlessChimp (Dec 31, 2013)




----------

